

Keurig Green Mountain gets roasted. Stock drops 10% - jhack
http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/06/investing/keurig-green-mountain-earnings-stock-fall/index.html

======
MrZongle2
_" The company had a lot of excuses, but the basic problem is there are too
many Keurig machines in stores and people aren't buying them, especially the
newest Keurig 2.0 model."_

Is that the only problem, though?

We owned a Keurig K-cup system. Cleaned regularly as per the owner's manual,
and used to make 4-10 cups of coffee a week. Died in 16 months or so. Noted
that many other users had similar issues. Decided that I could doctor my own
coffee from a simple filter coffee maker that we already had (that was a
decade old), buy better coffee, and still save money.

